# Trek Madone 7 Series Rear Brake Rub



## gregdenver (Jul 4, 2012)

Just purchased a trek madone 7 series with the integrated ultegra brakes. i am having an issue with rear brake rub especially when climbing either in the saddle or out (much worst when out of the saddle). There is a good 1.5MM of clearance between the rims and the brakepads. I am running some zipp 303's and did not have any issues with brake rub on my trek domane with the same wheelset. any suggestions?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

First, check the hub bearing adjustment. While they may be cartridge bearings, there may still be play that needs to be removed.

Next, I'd check spoke tension.

See the manufacturer web sites for any technical information or go to your local bike shop, presumably the shop that sold you the bike.


----------



## Ledipus (Apr 17, 2007)

Peter P. said:


> First, check the hub bearing adjustment. While they may be cartridge bearings, there may still be play that needs to be removed.
> 
> Next, I'd check spoke tension.
> 
> See the manufacturer web sites for any technical information or go to your local bike shop, presumably the shop that sold you the bike.


I agree. With no wait on the bike if you just pick it up and spin the wheel is there rubbing? If not either you have a crack in your frame which would obviously be a defect for warranty and is highly unlikely or you have play in your rear wheel. Either the axle is moving due to bearing play or the rim is flexing due to a crack or poorly tensioned spokes. I recommend a bits to your LBS.


----------

